# Elective cardioversion--physician vs hospital billing.



## FLSJarrel (May 13, 2011)

I am a new coder, coding for a cardiologist who is performing elective cardioversion in a hospital cath lab.  I have been told by the hospital that they bill 92960 and that the physician bills a "G" code, although she wasn't certain what G code.  However my understanding is that the 92960 (a global code without TC/26 component) reflects the physician services of an elective external cardioversion and what I have read in this forum seems to substantiate this.  If the physician does bill 92960, then what specific codes does the hospital bill.  I have tried to locate a HCPCS level II code without any luck.  If anyone out there can help clarify this for me, I would be extremely greatful.

Thanks


----------



## OliviaPrice (May 13, 2011)

Both the physician's office and the hospital should report 92960.


----------



## FLSJarrel (May 13, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------

